

Show HN: Play old DOS games on your Chromebook - gbin
http://klaig.blogspot.com/2014/07/tutorial-how-to-play-old-dos-games-on.html

======
lotharbot
Also be aware that some old DOS games have been ported to run natively on
modern systems. DOSBOX will give you Descent in its original 320x200
resolution, but Descent-Retro-1.3 [0] will let you play in 1080p with native
multiplayer support and stable framerate.

It's worth checking, before going way out of your way to set up an older game,
to see if there's a modern port.

[0]
[http://descentchampions.org/new_player.php](http://descentchampions.org/new_player.php)

------
benologist
This is another good guide for playing them on Android, although the GOG games
I checked were pretty bad without a bluetooth mouse -
[http://www.tomdupont.net/2013/01/how-to-play-gog-games-on-
an...](http://www.tomdupont.net/2013/01/how-to-play-gog-games-on-android-
with.html)

------
someperson
DOSBox is very useful on PC. Configuration tends to be a pain - it's a bit
easier if you use a GUI front end. Occasionally a program needs VDMSound to
work

Unfortunately Samsung Series 3 (ARM) Chromebook maps F1-F12 buttons to
brightness/volume/etc. On the program I tried, the top 10% of screen cut off
which without the function keys makes it impossible to use.

There's a lot of improvement that could be added to the interface of this
particular extension - hopefully in future it won't be necessary to restart
DOSBox after adding a local directory, and it would be nice if the
configuration menu makes it clear if a save has occurred

------
Zhenya
You just brought my childhood back - Testdrive by accolade.

Thank you.

~~~
tonylemesmer
and Sopwith. YES!

------
tdicola
Another good option is installing Linux side-by-side ChromeOS with chrubuntu.
I have DOSbox and quite a few other games installed on my Acer chromebook and
they run great. No need to worry about someone making a chrome extension or
app, just install/compile and run the Linux versions of stuff natively.

~~~
eru
The Chrome Extension actually does run dosbox sort-of natively. (Installing
linux side by side is good for learning, too.)

~~~
pygy_
DOSBox has a dynamic recompiler that cannot be used in PNaCl.

